# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  (""~"")(=$= اعرف الشخصية من المعلومة=$=)(""~"")

## دعاء الكروان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هناك العديد والعديد من البشر خلقهم الله تعالى منهم من كانت له بصمة واضاف لعالمنا شئ جديد ... ومنهم من كان فى الدنيا وعاش فيها كضيف لم يشعر بوجوده أحد ... ونحن هنا فى قاعة التاريخ نتحدث عن المدن والمعارك وبعض الشخصيات التى اثرت بالسلب او الإيجاب فى التاريخ
لهذا فكرت أن التاريخ هوووووووو الناس الرجال والنساء الذين صنعوا الحياة واستحقوا ان يذكرهم التاريخ
فلما لا نخصص هذه الصفحة للحديث عن اهم الشخصيات التى اثرت فى حياتنا
سواء كانت سياسية مثل (الخلفاء،القادة، الملوك ،الزعماء) أو الادبية مثل(الشعراء، الأدباء ، الفنانين) أو الأجتماعية أو العلميةسواء علماء فى اى مجال .
وفكرت أن يكون حديثنا عن طريق مسابقة 
أكتب أنا معلومة او أكثر عن شخصية ما .... وأسأل بعدها من صاحب هذه الشخصية ....؟؟؟
وبالطبع السؤال ليس موقوف على ... بل اهلاً وسهلاً بكل من يحب ان يسأل عن اى شخصية عربية او عالمية .معاصرة أو من الماضى .
لكن المهم أن نكون قد أجابنا على الشخصية التى قبلها .... وبعد الإجابة سأتكلم فى نبذة عن الشخصية (مولده ،نشأته ، اهتماماته ،اعماله ، ماتميز به بصفة عامة)
أرجوووووووووووووو أن تعجبكم الفكرة ..... وتشاركونى فيها.
ـــ(*$*)ـــ بســـــــــم الله نبدأــــ(*$*).

----------


## دعاء الكروان

الشخصيــــة الأولى
"""""""""""""""""""""
قائدمسلم .....كردى الأصل...عرف في كتب التاريخ في الشرق والغرب بأنه فارس نبيل وبطل شجاع وقائد من أفضل من عرفتهم البشرية وشهد بأخلاقه أعداؤه قبل أصدقائه وكاتبوا سيرته، إنه نموذج فذ لشخصية عملاقة من صنع الإسلام، له الفضل بعد الله فى هزيمة عدو من أكبر اعداء المسلمين ..... ولد سنة532هـ بقلعة تكريت قى قرية (دوين) وهي بلدة في آخر أذربيجان وتوفى سنة 589هـ ...له الكثير من البطولات كلها لخدمة الأسلام وتحرير المسلمين من الأعداء ...... تفوق فى علوم الطب ..... وامتاز بالحنية والشجاعة والتواضع لله العلى العظيم ...هو قائد لمعركة كبيرة انتهت بانتصار المسلمين وتحرير المسجد الأقصى ... من الصليبين ...... فمن هووووووو؟؟؟

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم

فكرة جميلة يا  دعاء .. اشكرك عليها ..

الشخصية الاولى هي شخصيتة صلاح الدين الايوبي قائد معركة حطين.. 

اشكرك ايضا على النبذة المختصرة ..

في انتظار المزيد من الشخصيات ..

بارك الله فيك.

----------


## دعاء الكروان

[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLE="width:90%;background-color:burlywood;border:6px double burlywood;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center]*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*اهلاً وسهلاً بكِ ياemerald ...إجابتك صحيحة* 
*وأشكرك على كلامك الرقيق*
*@جزاكِ الله خيرً@*
**()*الناصر صلاح الدين الأيوبى*()**
*نسبــــــه*
*الناصر صلاح الدين يوسف بن أيوب بن شاذي بن مروان، أبو المظفر الأيوبي (1138 -1193 م)(532 ـ 589 هـ) هو أحد أشهر سلاطين الاسلام ومؤسس الدولة الأيوبية. حرر بيت المقدس بعد انتصاره على الصليبيين في معركة حطين سنة 1187 م. يعد رمزا من رموز البطولة في العالم الإسلامي.*
*نشأته*

*كان أبو صلاح الدين وأهله من قرية دوين في منطقة حرير التى تقع شمال غرب أربيل- وهم بطن من قبيلة الروادية الكردية. كان لشاذي ولدان هما: أيوب وشيركوه، نزل بهما أبوهما إلى تكريت وفيها ولد لأيوب ولد دعاه يوسف (صلاح الدين) وفيها توفي جده شاذي. وفي تكريت تولى أيوب والد يوسف أعمالا ثم خرج مع أخيه شيركوه إلى الموصل ودخلا في خدمة صاحبها عماد الدين زنكي ولما ملك عماد الدين بعلبك سنة 533 هـ ولي عليها أيوب وبعد قليل قتل عماد الدين في قلعة جعبر سنة 541 هـ فلازم أيوب وشيركوه خدمة ابنه نور الدين محمود صاحب دمشق وحلب ونالا لديه مقاما محمودا وتلقب أيوب بلقب نجم الدين وتلقب شيركوه بلقب أسد الدين وتلقب يوسف بلقب صلاح الدين.**صلاح الدين وزيرًا**شهدت السنوات الأخيرة من عمر** الدولة الفاطمية في مصر صراعا محموما بين "شاور" و"ضرغام" على منصب الوزارة، ولم ينجح واحد منهما في حسم الصراع لمصلحته، والانفراد بالمنصب الكبير، فاستعان كل منهما بقوة خارجية تعينه على تحقيق هدفه؛ فاستعان ضرغام بالصليبيين، واستعان الآخر بنورالدين محمود سلطان حلب، فلبَّى الفريقان الدعوة، وبدأ سباق بينهما لاستغلال هذا الصراع كلٌّ لصالحه، والاستيلاء على مصر ذات الأهمية البالغة لهما في بسط نفوذهما وسلطانهما في تلك المنطقة.* *
**وانتهى الصراع بالقضاء على الوزيرين المتنافسين سنة (564هـ = 1168م)، وتولى "أسد الدين شيركوه" قائد حملة نور الدين منصب الوزارة للخليفة** العاضد الفاطمى، ثم لم يلبث أن تُوفي شيركوه فخلفه في الوزارة ابن أخيه صلاح الدين الذي كان في الثانية والثلاثين من عمره.* *
**وزير سنِّي في دولة شيعية**كانت المفارقة أن يتولى صلاح الدين السُّني المذهب الوزارة لدولة شيعية، وأن يدين في الوقت نفسه بالولاء لنور الدين الزنكي سلطان حلب التابع لدولة الخلافة العباسية، وتحولت مهمته من منع مصر من السقوط في أيدي الصليبيين إلى السعي في ردها إلى أحضان الخلافة العباسية**.* 
*ولم يكن لصلاح الدين من سابق الأعمال أو خبرة السنين ما يُسَهِّل عليه القيام بهذه المهمة الصعبة، لكنه نجح في أدائها على نحو يثير الإعجاب، والتقدير، واستعان في تحقيقها بوسائل جديدة تدل على فرط الذكاء وعمق البصيرة، وحسن التصرف، وقوة الإدراك والوعي بحركة التاريخ، وتفضيل التغيير السلمي الواعي على غيره من وسائل التغيير، وتهيئة الأجواء له حتى لا تصطدم به أي عوائق**.* 
*ولكي ينجح صلاح الدين في تحقيق هدفه كان عليه أن يقوي المذهب السني في مصر؛ حتى يتمكن من إسقاط الدولة الفاطمية، وإلغاء المذهب الإسماعيلي الشيعي، واستغرقت هذه المهمة ثلاث سنوات، لجأ في أثنائها إلى العمل المتأني والخطوات المحسوبة، فعزل القضاة الشيعيين، وأحل محلهم قضاة من أهل السنة، وأنشأ عددا من المدارس لتدريس الفقه السني**.* 
*حتى إذا وجد أن الفرصة المناسبة قد لاحت، وأن الأجواء مستعدة للإعلان عن التغيير، أقدم على خطوة شجاعة، فأعلن في الجمعة الأولى من شهر المحرم (567هـ = سبتمبر1171) قطْع الخطبة للخليفة الفاطمي الذي كان مريضًا وملازمًا للفراش، وجعلها للخليفة العباسي، فكان ذلك إيذانا بانتهاء الدولة الفاطمية، وبداية عصر جديد**.* *بناء الوحدة الإسلامية**قضى صلاح الدين السنوات الأولى بعد سقوط الدولة الفاطمية في تثبيت الدولة الجديدة، وبسط نفوذها وهيبتها على كل أرجائها، خاصة أن للدولة الفاطمية أنصارًا وأعوانًا ساءهم سقوطها، وأحزنهم إضعاف مذهبها الإسماعيلي، فناهضوا صلاح الدين، ودبروا المؤامرات للقضاء على الدولة الوليدة قبل أن يشتد عودها، وكان أشد تلك الحركات مؤامرة "عمارة اليمني" للقضاء على صلاح الدين، وفتنة في أسوان اشتعلت لإعادة الحكم الفاطمي، لكن تلك الحركات باءت بالفشل، وتمكَّن صلاح الدين من القضاء عليها تماما**.* 
*وبعد وفاة "نور الدين محمود" سنة (569هـ = 1174م) تهيأت الفرصة لصلاح الدين الذي يحكم مصر نيابة عنه، أن يتطلع إلى ضم بلاد الشام إلى حكمه؛ لتقوية الصف الإسلامي، وتوحيد الجهود استعدادا للوقوف أمام الصليبيين، وتحرير الأراضي المغتصبة من أيديهم، فانتهز فرصة استنجاد أحد أمراء دمشق به، فسار إلى دمشق، وتمكن من السيطرة عليها دون قتال سنة (570هـ = 1174م)، ثم على حمص وحماة وبعلبك، ثم أعلن عن استقلاله عن بيت نور الدين محمود وتبعيته للخلافة العباسية التي منحته لقب سلطان، وأصبح حاكما على مصر، ثم عاود حملته على الشام سنة (578هـ = 1182م)، ونجح في ضم حلب وبعض المدن الشامية، وأصبح شمال الشام كله تحت سيطرته، وتعهَّد حاكم الموصل بإرسال مساعدات حربية إذا طلب منه ذلك**.* 
*واستغرق هذا العمل الشاق من أجل توحيد الجبهة الإسلامية أكثر من عشر سنوات، وهي الفترة من سنة (570هـ = 1174م) إلى سنة (582هـ = 1186م)، وهي فترة لم يتفرغ فيها تماما لحرب الصليبيين**.* *من نصر إلى نصر**اطمأن الناصر صلاح الدين إلى جبهته الداخلية، ووثق تماما في قوتها وتماسكها، فانتقل إلى الخطوة الأخرى، وانصرف بكل قوته وطاقته إلى قتال الصليبيين، وخاض معهم سلسلة من المعارك كُلِّلت بالنصر، ثم توج انتصاراته الرائعة عليهم في**معركة حطين سنة (583هـ = 1187م)، وكانت معركة هائلة أُسر فيها ملك بيت المقدس وأرناط حاكم حصن الكرك، وغيرهما من كبار قادة الصليبيين.* *
**وترتب على هذا النصر العظيم، أن تهاوت المدن والقلاع الصليبية، وتساقطت في يد صلاح الدين؛ فاستسلمت قلعة طبرية، وسقطت عكا، وقيسارية، ونابلس، وأرسوف، ويافا وبيروت وغيرها، وأصبح الطريق ممهدا لأن يُفتح بيت المقدس، فحاصر المدينة المقدسة، حتى استسلمت وطلبت الصلح، ودخل صلاح الدين المدينة السليبة في (27 من رجب 583هـ = 2 من أكتوبر 1187م)، وكان يوما مشهودا في التاريخ الإسلامي**.* 
*ارتجت أوروبا لاسترداد المسلمين لمدينتهم المقدسة، وتعالت صيحات قادتهم للأخذ بالثأر والانتقام من المسلمين، فأرسلت حملة من أقوى حملاتهم الصليبية وأكثرها عددا وعتادا، وقد تألفت من ثلاثة جيوش ألمانية وفرنسية وإنجليزية، نجح جيشان منها في الوصول إلى موقع الأحداث، في حين غرق ملك ألمانيا في أثناء عبوره نهرًا بآسيا الصغرى، وتمزق شمل جيشه**.* 
*استطاع الجيش الفرنسي بقيادة "فيليب أغسطس" من أخذ مدينة عكا من المسلمين، واستولى نظيره الإنجليزي بقيادة "ريتشارد قلب الأسد" من الاستيلاء على ساحل فلسطين من "صور" إلى "حيفا"؛ تمهيدا لاستعادة بيت المقدس، لكنه فشل في ذلك، واضطر إلى طلب الصلح، فعُقد صلح بين الطرفين، عُرف بصلح الرملة في (22 من شعبان 588هـ = 2 من سبتمبر 1192م)، ولحق ريتشارد بملك فرنسا عائدا إلى بلاده**.* *إنجازات حضارية**يظن الكثير من الناس أن صلاح الدين شغلته أعمال الجهاد عن الانصراف إلى شئون الدولة الأخرى الحضارية، ولعل صورة الفارس المحارب صلاح الدين قد طغت على الجوانب الأخرى من شخصيته، فأخفت بعضا من ملامحها المشرقة وقسماتها المضيئة**.* 
*وأول عمل يلقانا من أعمال صلاح الدين هو دعمه للمذهب السني؛ بإنشائه مدرستين لتدريس فقه أهل السنة، هما المدرسة الناصرية لتدريس الفقه الشافعي، والمدرسة القمحية لتدريس الفقه المالكي، وسُميت بذلك؛ لأنها كانت توزع على أساتذتها ومعيديها وتلاميذها قمحًا، كانت تغله أرض موقوفة عليها، وفي الوقت نفسه قصر تولي مناصب القضاء على أصحاب المذهب الشافعي، فكان ذلك سببا في انتشار المذهب في مصر وما يتبعها من أقاليم**.* 
*وبرز في عصر صلاح الدين عدد من الشخصيات العلمية والفكرية، مثل "القاضي الفاضل" المتوفَّى سنة (596هـ = 1200م) رئيس ديوان الإنشاء وصاحب القلم البديع في الكتابة، وكان صلاح الدين يستشيره في أدق أمور الحرب والسياسة، و"العماد الأصفهاني" المتوفَّى سنة (597هـ = 1201م)، وصاحب المؤلفات المعروفة في الأدب والتاريخ، ونجح مع القاضي الفاضل في ازدهار ديوان الإنشاء في مصر، وهذا الديوان يشبه في وظيفته وزارة الخارجية**.* 
*وعُني صلاح الدين ببناء الأسوار والاستحكامات والقلاع، ومن أشهر هذه الآثار "قلعة الجبل"؛ لتكون مقرًّا لحكومته، ومعقلا لجيشه، وحصنا منيعا يمكِّنه من الدفاع عن القاهرة، غير أن صلاح الدين لم يتمكن من إتمام تشييدها في عهده، وظلت القلعة مقرا لدواوين الحكم في مصر حتى وقت قريب، وأحاط صلاح الدين الفسطاط والعسكر وأطلال القلاع والقاهرة، أحاطها جميعا بسور طوله 15كم، وعرضه ثلاثة أمتار، وتتخلله الأبراج، ولا تزال بقاياه قائمة حتى اليوم في جهات متفرقة**.* 
*واستقرت النظم الإدارية؛ فكان السلطان يرأس الحكومة المركزية في العاصمة، يليه نائب السلطان؛ وهو المنصب الذي استحدثه صلاح الدين لينوب عنه في أثناء غيابه يليه الوزير، وكان يقوم بتنفيذ سياسات الدولة، ويلي ذلك الدواوين، مثل: "ديوان النظر" الذي يشرف على الشئون المالية، و"ديوان الإنشاء" ويختص بالمراسلات والأعمال الكتابية، و"ديوان الجيش" ويختص بالإشراف على شئون الجيش، و"ديوان الأسطول" الذي عُني به صلاح الدين عناية فائقة لمواجهة الصليبيين الذين كانوا يستخدمون البحر في هجومهم على البلاد الإسلامية، وأفرد له ميزانية خاصة، وعهد به إلى أخيه العادل، وقد اشترك الأسطول في عدة معارك بحرية في سواحل مصر والشام، منها صدِّه لحملة أرناط على مكة والمدينة**.* 
*وعُني صلاح الدين بالمؤسسات الاجتماعية التي تعين الناس وتخفف عنهم بعض عناء الحياة؛ فألغى الضرائب التي كانت تفرض على الحجاج الذين يمرون بمصر، وتعهد بالإنفاق على الفقراء والغرباء الذين يلجئون إلى المساجد، وجعل من مسجد "أحمد بن طولون" مأوى للغرباء من المغاربة**.* 
*واشتهر صلاح الدين بسماحته وجنوحه إلى السلم؛ حتى صار مضرب الأمثال في ذلك، فقد عامل الصليبيين بعد استسلام المدينة المقدسة معاملة طيبة، وأبدى تسامحا ظاهرا في تحصيل الفداء من أهلها، وكان دخول المسلمين بيت المقدس دون إراقة دماء وارتكاب آثام صفحة مشرقة ناصعة، تُناقض تماما ما ارتكبه الفرنج الصليبيون عند استيلائهم على المدينة سنة (492هـ = 1099م) من الفتك بأهلها المسلمين العُزَّل وقتل الألوف منهم**.* 
*وفي أثناء مفاوضات صلح الرملة التي جرت بين المسلمين والصليبيين مرض السلطان صلاح الدين، ولزم فراشه، ثم لقي ربَّه في (27 من صفر 589هـ = 4 من مارس 1193م)، وكان يوم وفاته يوما لم يُصب الإسلام والمسلمون بمثله منذ فقد الخلفاء الراشدين**.* 
*ولما تُوفِّي لم يخلف مالا ولا عقارا، ولم يوجد في خزائنه شيء من الذهب والفضة سوى دينار واحد، وسبعة وأربعين درهما، فكان ذلك دليلا واضحا على زهده وعفة نفسه وطهارة يده**.* *السؤال الجديد
**
**أمير أهل الحديث وصاحب أصح كتاب بعد كتاب الله تعالى،ولم يشهد تاريخ الإسلام مثله في قوة الحفظ ودقة الرواية والصبر على البحث مع قلة الإمكانات، حتى أصبح منارة في الحديث وفاق تلامذته وشيوخه على السواء. كان يقول قبل موته: كتبت عن ألف وثمانين رجلا ليس فيهم إلا صاحب حديث كانوا يقولون "الإيمان قول وعمل يزيد وينقص" ومن أهم مؤلفاته ...... الجامع الصحيح* 
*لن اقول اسم بلده لأنها اكتسبت شهرتها من اسمه**
**فمن هو هذا الأمام ...... أمير اهل الحديث ....... وصاحب كتاب صحيح ...... ؟؟؟*

----------


## ميمو المصرى

جميل أوى الموضوع ده يا دعاء
أنا بحب التاريخ جداااااااااااااااا

أن شاء الله فى البداية كده أحب اهنيكى على الفكرة الجميلة
وأحب أضيف أن الموضوع مش يكون عباره عن أسئله وأجوبه بس ومتاحه للجميع
أنا حابب أقول أنى ممكن حد يضيف معلومات عامة عن شخصيه بدون ما يسأل يعنى
واهوه كله حيكون ؟أضافات للشخصيات برضه
عموما ربنا يوفقنا كلنا فى الموضوع الجميل ده ... 
وأيميرالد سبقتنى بقى بالحل أنا كنت عارفة والله ..
يارب نكون دايما عند حسن ظن بعضنا ونتكاتف لنخرج موضوع غاية فى الجمال

ألف شكر ليكى يا عــــــاء
جزاكى الله خيرا

ميــمو

----------


## دعاء الكروان

> جميل أوى الموضوع ده يا دعاء
> أنا بحب التاريخ جداااااااااااااااا
> 
> أن شاء الله فى البداية كده أحب اهنيكى على الفكرة الجميلة
> وأحب أضيف أن الموضوع مش يكون عباره عن أسئله وأجوبه بس ومتاحه للجميع
> أنا حابب أقول أنى ممكن حد يضيف معلومات عامة عن شخصيه بدون ما يسأل يعنى
> واهوه كله حيكون ؟أضافات للشخصيات برضه
> عموما ربنا يوفقنا كلنا فى الموضوع الجميل ده ... 
> وأيميرالد سبقتنى بقى بالحل أنا كنت عارفة والله ..
> ...


@جزاك الله خيرً ياميمو@
أنت نورت الصفحة .... أشكرك على كلامك الجميل .... وبالتأكيد ليس عندى أى مانع ... أن تضيف وأو يضيف اى عضو مايريد من معلومات عن الشخصية ... لكن ارجوووووووووو أن تضاف المعلومات عن الشخصية المتحدث عنها أو شخصية سبق وتحدثنا عنها
وليس شخصية جديدة (اللهم عن طريق سؤال)... حتى لا تضيع فكرة الموضووووووووع
وإن شاء الله نكون داااااااااااائمااخوه فى الله .

----------


## دعاء الكروان

*السؤال الجديد
أمير أهل الحديث وصاحب أصح كتاب بعد كتاب الله تعالى،ولم يشهد تاريخ الإسلام مثله في قوة الحفظ ودقة الرواية والصبر على البحث مع قلة الإمكانات، حتى أصبح منارة في الحديث وفاق تلامذته وشيوخه على السواء. كان يقول قبل موته: كتبت عن ألف وثمانين رجلا ليس فيهم إلا صاحب حديث كانوا يقولون "الإيمان قول وعمل يزيد وينقص" ومن أهم مؤلفاته ...... الجامع الصحيح 
لن اقول اسم بلده لأنها اكتسبت شهرتها من اسمه
فمن هو هذا الأمام ...... أمير اهل الحديث ....... وصاحب كتاب صحيح ...... ؟؟؟*

----------


## a_leader

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

موضوع فكرته رائعة جدا

الف شكر , بارك الله فيكى

اجابة السؤال

 أبو عبد الله محمد بن إسماعيل بن إبراهيم بن المغيرة بن بردزبة البخاري*

و اسمحى لى اختى الكريمة باضافة هذا الرابط  ( تفضلـــــــــــــــوا )

----------


## دعاء الكروان

*اهلاااااااااااااااً وسهلاااااااااااااااً بك يا أستاذ محمد ... شرفت ونورت الصفحة
@جزاك الله خيرً@
وأشكرك على اشتراك فى الموضوووووووووووع ... وارجووووووووو أن يستمر تشريفك لنا
وأشكرك وأسال الله أن يجازيك عنا خيرً لأضافتك لهذا الرابط الذى يحوى مجموعه كبيرة من أحاديث الرسول صلِ الله عليه وسلم.
()(*وإجابتك صحيحة*)()*

----------


## دعاء الكروان

][$][الأمام.. البخارى][$][
وكان الإمام البخاري واحدًا من  رجال نابهون من أصول غير عربية، لكن الإسلام رفع أصلهم، وأعلى العلم ذكرهم، وبوأهم ما يستحقون من منزلة وتقدير؛ فهم شيوخ الحديث وأئمة الهدى، ومراجع الناس فيما يستفتون انتهت إليه رئاسة الحديث في عصره، وبلغ تصنيف الحديث القمة على يديه، ورُزِق كتابه الجامع الصحيح إجماع الأمة بأنه أصح كتاب بعد كتاب الله تعالى، واحتل مكانته في القلوب؛ فكان العلماء يقرءونه في المساجد كما تتلى المصاحف، وأوتي مؤلفه من نباهة الصيت مثلما أوتي أصحاب المذاهب الأربعة، وكبار القادة والفاتحين.
المولد والنشأة
في مدينة "بخارى" وُلد "محمد بن إسماعيل البخاري" بعد صلاة الجمعة في (13 من شوال 194هـ = 4 من أغسطس 810م)، وكانت بخارى آنذاك مركزًا من مراكز العلم تمتلئ بحلقات المحدِّثين والفقهاء، واستقبل حياته في وسط أسرة كريمة ذات دين ومال؛ فكان أبوه عالمًا محدِّثًا، عُرِف بين الناس بحسن الخلق وسعة العلم، وكانت أمه امرأة صالحة، لا تقل ورعًا وصلاحًا عن أبيه.
والبخاري ليس من أرومة عربية، بل كان فارسيَّ الأصل، وأول من أسلم من أجداده هو "المغيرة بن برد زبة"، وكان إسلامه على يد "اليمان الجعفي" والي بخارى؛ فنُسب إلى قبيلته، وانتمى إليها بالولاء، وأصبح "الجعفي" نسبًا له ولأسرته من بعده.
نشأ البخاري يتيمًا؛ فقد تُوفِّيَ أبوه مبكرًا، فلم يهنأ بمولوده الصغير، لكن زوجته تعهدت وليدها بالرعاية والتعليم، تدفعه إلى العلم وتحببه فيه، وتزين له الطاعات؛ فشب مستقيم النفس، عفَّ اللسان، كريم الخلق، مقبلا على الطاعة، وما كاد يتم حفظ القرآن حتى بدأ يتردد على حلقات المحدثين.
وفي هذه السنِّ المبكرة مالت نفسه إلى الحديث، ووجد حلاوته في قلبه؛ فأقبل عليه محبًا، حتى إنه ليقول عن هذه الفترة: "ألهمت حفظ الحديث وأنا في المكتب (الكُتّاب)، ولي عشر سنوات أو أقل". كانت حافظته قوية، وذاكرته لاقطة لا تُضيّع شيئًا مما يُسمع أو يُقرأ، وما كاد يبلغ السادسة عشرة من عمره حتى حفظ كتب ابن المبارك، ووكيع، وغيرها من كتب الأئمة المحدثين.
الرحلة في طلب الحديث
ثم بدأت مرحلة جديدة في حياة البخاري؛ فشدَّ الرحال إلى طلب العلم، وخرج إلى الحج وفي صحبته أمه وأخوه حتى إذا أدوا جميعًا مناسك الحج؛ تخلف البخاري لطلب الحديث والأخذ عن الشيوخ، ورجعت أمه وأخوه إلى بخارى، وكان البخاري آنذاك شابًّا صغيرًا في السادسة عشرة من عمره.
وآثر البخاري أن يجعل من الحرمين الشريفين طليعة لرحلاته؛ فظل بهما ستة أعوام ينهل من شيوخهما، ثم انطلق بعدها ينتقل بين حواضر العالم الإسلامي؛ يجالس العلماء ويحاور المحدِّثين، ويجمع الحديث، ويعقد مجالس للتحديث، ويتكبد مشاق السفر والانتقال، ولم يترك حاضرة من حواضر العلم إلا نزل بها وروى عن شيوخها، وربما حل بها مرات عديدة، يغادرها ثم يعود إليها مرة أخرى؛ فنزل في مكة والمدينة وبغداد وواسط والبصرة والكوفة، ودمشق وقيسارية وعسقلان، وخراسان ونيسابور ومرو، وهراة ومصر وغيرها…
ويقول البخاري عن ترحاله: "دخلت إلى الشام ومصر والجزيرة مرتين، وإلى البصرة أربع مرات، وأقمت بالحجاز ستة أعوام، ولا أحصي كم دخلت إلى الكوفة وبغداد".شيوخه
ولذلك لم يكن غريبًا أن يزيد عدد شيوخه عن ألف شيخ من الثقات الأعلام، ويعبر البخاري عن ذلك بقوله: "كتبت عن ألف ثقة من العلماء وزيادة، وليس عندي حديث لا أذكر إسناده". ويحدد عدد شيوخه فيقول: "كتبت عن ألف وثمانين نفسًا ليس فيهم إلا صاحب حديث".
ولم يكن البخاري يروي كل ما يأخذه أو يسمعه من الشيوخ، بل كان يتحرى ويدقق فيما يأخذ، ومن شيوخه المعروفين الذين روى عنهم: أحمد بن حنبل، ويحيى بن معين، وإسحاق بن راهويه، وعلي بن المديني، وقتيبة بن سعيد، وأبو بكر بن أبي شيبة، وأبو حاتم الرازي.
العودة إلى الوطن
وبعد رحلة طويلة شاقة لقي فيها الشيوخ ووضع مؤلفاته العظيمة، رجع إلى نيسابور للإقامة بها، لكن غِيْرَة بعض العلماء ضاقت بأن يكون البخاري محل تقدير وإجلال من الناس؛ فسعوا به إلى والي المدينة، ولصقوا به تهمًا مختلفة؛ فاضطر البخاري إلى أن يغادر نيسابور إلى مسقط رأسه في بخارى، وهناك استقبله أهلها استقبال الفاتحين؛ فنُصبت له القباب على مشارف المدينة، ونُثرت عليه الدراهم والدنانير.
ولم يكد يستقر ببخارى حتى طلب منه أميرها "خالد بن أحمد الدهلي" أن يأتي إليه ليُسمعه الحديث؛ فقال البخاري لرسول الأمير: "قل له إنني لا أذل العلم ولا أحمله إلى أبواب السلاطين، فإن كانت له حاجة إلى شيء فليحضرني في مسجدي أو في داري، فإن لم يعجبك هذا فأنت سلطان، فامنعني من المجلس ليكون لي عذر عند الله يوم القيامة أني لا أكتم العلم".
لكن الحاكم المغرور لم يعجبه رد البخاري، وحملته عزته الآثمة على التحريض على الإمام الجليل، وأغرى به بعض السفهاء ليتكلموا في حقه، ويثيروا عليه الناس، ثم أمر بنفيه من المدينة؛ فخرج من بخارى إلى "خرتنك"، وهي من قرى سمرقند، وظل بها حتى تُوفِّيَ فيها، وهي الآن قرية تعرف بقرية "خواجة صاحب".
مؤلفاته
تهيأت أسباب كثيرة لأن يكثر البخاري من التأليف؛ فقد منحه الله ذكاءً حادًّا، وذاكرة قوية، وصبرًا على العلم ومثابرة في تحصيله، ومعرفة واسعة بالحديث النبوي وأحوال رجاله من عدل وتجريح، وخبرة تامة بالأسانيد؛ صحيحها وفاسدها. أضف إلى ذلك أنه بدأ التأليف مبكرًا؛ فيذكر البخاري أنه بدأ التأليف وهو لا يزال يافع السن في الثامنة عشرة من عمره، وقد صنَّف البخاري ما يزيد عن عشرين مصنفًا، منها:
الجامع الصحيح المسند من حديث رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم) وسننه وأيامه، المعروف بـ الجامع الصحيح. 
الأدب المفرد: وطُبع في الهند والأستانة والقاهرة طبعات متعددة. 
التاريخ الكبير: وهو كتاب كبير في التراجم، رتب فيه أسماء رواة الحديث على حروف المعجم، وقد طبع في الهند سنة (1362هـ = 1943م). 
التاريخ الصغير: وهو تاريخ مختصر للنبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) وأصحابه ومن جاء بعدهم من الرواة إلى سنة (256هـ = 870م)، وطبع الكتاب لأول مرة بالهند سنة (1325هـ = 1907م). 
خلق أفعال العباد: وطبع بالهند سنة (1306هـ = 1888م). 
رفع اليدين في الصلاة: وطبع في الهند لأول مرة سنة (1256هـ = 1840م) مع ترجمة له بالأوردية. 
الكُنى: وطبع بالهند سنة (1360هـ = 1941م). 
وله كتب مخطوطة لم تُطبع بعد، مثل: التاريخ الأوسط، والتفسير الكبير. 
صحيح البخاري
هو أشهر كتب البخاري، بل هو أشهر كتب الحديث النبوي قاطبة. بذل فيه صاحبه جهدًا خارقًا، وانتقل في تأليفه وجمعه وترتيبه وتبويبه ستة عشر عامًا، هي مدة رحلته الشاقة في طلب الحديث. ويذكر البخاري السبب الذي جعله ينهض إلى هذا العمل، فيقول: كنت عند إسحاق ابن راهويه، فقال: لو جمعتم كتابًا مختصرًا لصحيح سنة رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم)؛ فوقع ذلك في قلبي، فأخذت في جمع "الجامع الصحيح".
وعدد أحاديث الكتاب 7275 حديثًا، اختارها من بين ستمائة ألف حديث كانت تحت يديه؛ لأنه كان مدقِّقًا في قبول الرواية، واشترط شروطًا خاصة في رواية راوي الحديث، وهي أن يكون معاصرًا لمن يروي عنه، وأن يسمع الحديث منه، أي أنه اشترط الرؤية والسماع معًا، هذا إلى جانب الثقة والعدالة والضبط والإتقان والعلم والورع.
وكان البخاري لا يضع حديثًا في كتابه إلا اغتسل قبل ذلك وصلى ركعتين، وابتدأ البخاري تأليف كتابه في المسجد الحرام والمسجد النبوي، ولم يتعجل إخراجه للناس بعد أن فرغ منه، ولكن عاود النظر فيه مرة بعد أخرى، وتعهده بالمراجعة والتنقيح؛ ولذلك صنفه ثلاث مرات حتى خرج على الصورة التي عليها الآن.
وقد استحسن شيوخ البخاري وأقرانه من المحدِّثين كتابه، بعد أن عرضه عليهم، وكان منهم جهابذة الحديث، مثل: أحمد بن حنبل، وعلي بن المديني، ويحيى بن معين؛ فشهدوا له بصحة ما فيه من الحديث، ثم تلقته الأمة بعدهم بالقبول باعتباره أصح كتاب بعد كتاب الله تعالى.
وقد أقبل العلماء على كتاب الجامع الصحيح بالشرح والتعليق والدراسة، بل امتدت العناية به إلى العلماء من غير المسلمين؛ حيث دُرس وتُرجم، وكُتبت حوله عشرات الكتب.
ومن أشهر شروح صحيح البخاري:
"أعلام السنن" للإمام أبي سليمان الخطابي، المُتوفَّى سنة (388هـ)، ولعله أول شروح البخاري. 
"الكواكب الدراري في شرح صحيح البخاري" لشمس الدين الكرماني، المتوفَّى سنة (786هـ = 1348م). 
"فتح الباري في شرح صحيح البخاري" للحافظ ابن حجر، المتوفَّى سنة (852هـ = 1448م). 
"عمدة القاري شرح صحيح البخاري" لبدر الدين العيني سنة (855هـ = 1451م). 
"إرشاد الساري إلى شرح صحيح البخاري" للقسطلاني، المتوفَّى (923هـ= 1517م). 
وفاة البخاري
شهد العلماء والمعاصرون للبخاري بالسبق في الحديث، ولقّبوه بأمير المؤمنين في الحديث، وهي أعظم درجة ينالها عالم في الحديث النبوي، وأثنوا عليه ثناءً عاطرًا..
فيقول عنه ابن خزيمة: "ما تحت أديم السماء أعلم بالحديث من محمد بن إسماعيل البخاري".
وقال قتيبة بن سعيد: "جالست الفقهاء والعباد والزهاد؛ فما رأيت -منذ عقلت- مثل محمد بن إسماعيل، وهو في زمانه كعمر في الصحابة".
وقبَّله تلميذه النجيب "مسلم بن الحجاج" -صاحب صحيح مسلم- بين عينيه، وقال له: "دعني أقبل رجليك يا أستاذ الأستاذِين، وسيد المحدِّثين، وطبيب الحديث في علله".
وعلى الرغم من مكانة البخاري وعِظَم قدره في الحديث فإن ذلك لم يشفع له عند والي بخارى؛ فأساء إليه، ونفاه إلى "خرتنك"؛ فظل بها صابرًا على البلاء، بعيدًا عن وطنه، حتى لقي الله في (30 رمضان 256هـ = 31 أغسطس 869م)، ليلة عيد الفطر المبارك.
عيد عند ربنا ... رضى الله عنه وارضاه 
الشخصية الجديدة
كاتب كبير تبوأمكانة عالية في النهضة الأدبية الحديثة ندر من نافسه فيها، ولد فى أسوان سنة  1889 وتوفى سنة  1964م ... لن أحدثكم عنه كثيراً فيكفى ذكر بعض مؤلفاته .. فهو صاحب العبقريات و"الديوان في النقد والأدب" وجحا الضاحك المضحك،وله ايضاً العديد من القصائد الشعرية مثل ...يقظة الصباح،  "عابر سبيل" و.... الكثير... فمن هوووووووووو كاتباً الكبيــــــــر؟؟؟

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم

دعاء .. الشخصية مرة صعبة .. والله ما عرفتها .. بس ممكن اخمن .

علي باي الكبير.

الي هو من المماليك البايات .. 

صعبة والله يا دعاء . هههههه

شكرا لكِ.

بارك الله فيك.

----------


## دعاء الكروان

*معلش يا emerald أنا قلت أصعبها المرة ديه شويه .... هههههههههه 
بس على مين ياقمر ,,,, عرفتى بردوا مين هو 
وإجابة صحيحة وهذه هديتك .... أنصحك ونفسى بـ...
إن كنتِ في الصلاة فاحفظٍ قلبك ...وإن كنتِ في مجالس الناس فاحفظِ لسانك 
وإن كنتِ في بيوت الناس فاحفظِ بصرك ... وإن كنتِ على طعام فاحفظِ معدتك*

----------


## دعاء الكروان

**()(على بك الكبيــــر)()**
*صارت مصر ولاية عثمانية منذ أن نجح السلطان سليم الأول في القضاء على دولة المماليك ودخول القاهرة وعلى هامته أكاليل النصر في سنة (923 هـ = 1492م)، وتعاقب على حكم مصر منذ ذلك الحين حتى مجيء الحملة الفرنسية عدد من الولاة الذين ترسلهم الدولة العثمانية لإدارة شؤون البلاد في مصر، واستمد هؤلاء هيبتهم من هيبة الدولة وقوتها، وأمسكوا بزمام الأمور في قوة وحزم، وإن مارس بعضهم كثيرا من التجاوزات في إدارته للحكم.
ولم يؤد بسط الدولة العثمانية نفوذها على مصر إلى القضاء على نفوذ المماليك، على الرغم من انقضاء دولتهم، بل على النقيض من ذلك فقد شاركوا الوالي العثماني في إدارة البلاد، لكن نفوذهم ظل شاحبا ما دامت الدولة قوية مرهوبة الجانب مسموعة الكلمة، حتى إذا ما بدأ الضعف يتسلل إليها وتنشغل بحروبها مع أعدائها بدأ نفوذ المماليك يتصاعد تدريجيا في مصر، وبدءوا يتلاعبون بالوالي العثماني كيفما شاءوا.
وقد ساعد هذا الضعف الذي ساد الدولة في القرن (الثاني عشر الهجري= الثامن عشر الميلادي)، على ظهور عدد من زعماء المماليك الذين كانوا يتولون منصب شيخ البلد (أي حاكم) القاهرة وكان هذا المنصب أعلى المناصب التي يتقلدها البكوات المماليك، وكان لا يعتليه إلا أكثرهم عصبية وأشدهم بأسا، وأوفرهم جندا، وكان أبرزهم في هذه الفترة علي بك الكبير.
من أصول مسيحية
"""""""""""""""""""
لا تُُعرف أصول علي بك الكبير على وجه الدقة واليقين، فهو مثل غيره من آلاف المماليك الذي يُشترون صغارا ويُجلبون إلى مصر حيث يعتنقون الإسلام، ويخضعون لتربية عسكرية صارمة، ويبدءون رحلتهم في الصعود إلى النفوذ والسيطرة.
ويذكر المؤرخ الأوربي ستافرو لانسبان وكان معاصرا لعلي بك الكبير وملاصقا له، أنه ابن قسيس رومي أرثوذكسي من قرية أماسيا في أبخازيا بجورجيا، وأنه ولد في سنة (1140 هـ = 1728 م) ثم خطف في الثالثة عشرة من عمره، وبيع في القاهرة للأمير إبراهيم كتخدا، وبدأت معه رحلة التعليم والتدريب التي يمر بها المماليك.
وفي تلك المرحلة ظهرت ملامح شخصيته وكفاءته العسكرية، فتفوق على أقرانه في ركوب الخيل، والضرب بالسيف والطعن بالرمح، واستخدام الأسلحة النارية، وهو ما جعل سيده يعتقه وهو لم يتجاوز العشرين، وولاه بعض المهام الإدارية، وأصبح كاشفا (أميرا) سنة (1163 هـ = 1749 م) وله من العمر اثنان وعشرون عاما، ولما توفي أستاذه إبراهيم كتخدا سنة (1167 هـ = 1754 م) خلفه في مناصبه.
شيخ البلد.. أمل وطموح
""""""""""""""""""""""""
تطلع علي بك الكبير إلى منصب شيخ البلد، وكان شاغله هو صاحب الحول والقوة في مصر والحاكم الفعلي لها، ولم يكن الوصول إلى هذا المنصب سهلا ميسورا، بل كان دائما مفروشا بالصعاب والعقبات وممتلئا بالخصوم والمنافسين، فبدأ علي بك بشراء المماليك والإكثار منهم وتدريبهم على فنون الحرب والقتال، والاستعداد للساعة الحاسمة التي يفوز فيها بالمنصب الكبير، وجاءت هذه الساعة في سنة (1177 هـ = 1763 م)، حيث اعتلى كرسي مشيخة البلد بالقاهرة، لكنه لم ينجح في الاحتفاظ بمنصبه وأجبره خصومه على الفرار من القاهرة إلى الصعيد تارة وإلى الحجاز تارة وإلى الشام تارة أخرى.
ولم يثنه ذلك عن التطلع إلى منصب شيخ البلد مرة ثانية، فلم يقعد به اليأس عن العمل أو يشله عن التفكير، حتى استطاع العودة إلى منصبه الأثير سنة (1181 هـ = 1767 م) وهو أعظم قوة وأكثر عددا، ولما استتب له الأمر التفت إلى من بقي من خصومه فصادر أموالهم وقتل بعضهم أو نفاهم حتى خلا له الجو وبسط سيطرته على البلاد، ولم يسلم من هذه الإجراءات من قدموا له العون والمساعدة فبطش ببعضهم ونفاهم إلى خارج البلاد.
اتسمت إجراءات علي بك الكبير مع خصومه بالقسوة حتى وصفه الجبرتي بأنه هو الذي ابتدع المصادرات وسلب الأموال من مبدأ ظهوره، واقتدى به غيره، وكان أداته في هذا الشأن عدد من أتباعه أشهرهم محمد بك أبو الدهب وأحمد الجزار.
الانفراد بالحكم
"""""""""""""" 
في عهد السلطان عبد الحميد الأول تمت محاولة علي بك الكبير
استغل علي بك الكبير فرصة انشغال الدولة العثمانية في حربها مع روسيا، ولم تكن نتائجها في صالح العثمانيين الذين منوا بخسائر فادحة، فاستصدر أمرا من الديوان بعزل الوالي العثماني، وتولى هو منصب القائمقام بدلا من الوالي المخلوع، وذلك في (غرة شعبان 1182 هـ = 11 ديسمبر 1768 م).
وأتبع ذلك بمنعه قدوم الولاة الأتراك إلى القاهرة، فلم ترسل الدولة أحدا منهم على مدى أربع سنوات، كما أوقف إرسال الأموال المقررة سنويا على مصر إلى الدولة العثمانية ابتداء من سنة (1182 هـ = 1768 م).
وفي أثناء ذلك نجح في أن يسيطر على أحوال مصر، في الوجهين البحري والقبلي، وأن يقضي على الفتن هناك ويضرب بيد من حديد على الخارجين عليه في الشرقية والقليوبية والبحيرة، ثم قضى على نفوذ شيخ العرب همام بن يوسف الهواري زعيم الصعيد، وكان يلجأ إليه كثير من منافسي علي بك الكبير طالبين حمايته وإمدادهم بالمال والسلاح، ولم يلبث أن توفي شيخ العرب همام وزالت دولته من بلاد الصعيد كأن لم تكن، وخلصت مصر بوجهيها البحري والقبلي لعلي بك وأتباعه.
ضم بلاد الحرمين والشام
"""""""""""""""""""""""""""
لم يكتف علي بك الكبير بأن بسط نفوذه وسلطانه على مصر، فرنا ببصره إلى خارجها وتطلع إلى ضم الحجاز لتأمين الحج للمصريين والمغاربة والشوام، وإحياء تجارة مصر مع الهند بالاستيلاء على ميناء جدة التجاري ذي الشهرة الواسعة، وجعله مستودعا وسطا لتجارة الهند والشرق الأقصى، فيعيد بذلك الثروة والغنى التي فقدتها مصر من جراء تحول تجارة الشرق إلى طريق رأس الرجاء الصالح.
وانتهز علي بك فرصة النزاع الذي دار بين اثنين من أشراف الحجاز حول الحكم، فتدخل لصالح أحدهما وأرسل حملة عسكرية يقودها محمد بك أبو الدهب في (صفر 1184هـ = يونيو 1770م) إلى هناك فنجحت في مهمتها، ونودي بعلي بك الكبير في الحرمين الشريفين سلطان مصر وخاقان البحرين، وذكر اسمه ولقبه على منابر المساجد في الحجاز كلها.
وقد شجع نجاح حملة الحجاز علي بك الكبير على أن يتطلع إلى إرسال حملة إلى بلاد الشام منتهزا سوء أحوالها وتعدد طوائفها، واستنجاد صديقه والي عكا ضاهر العمر به الذي نجح في أن يمد نفوذه في جنوب سوريا، وكان هو الآخر يسعى إلى الاستقلال عن الدولة العثمانية.
وقبل أن يمضي علي بك في حملته على الشام اتصل بروسيا أعدى أعداء الدولة العثمانية، وعرض عليها أن يعقد معها معاهدة تحالف وصداقة، وأن تزوده بالأسلحة والعسكريين المدربين، وأن يكون الأسطول الروسي حاميا للشواطئ المصرية ضد أية محاولات هجومية من قبل الدولة العثمانية.
وتمت هذه الاتصالات مع قائد الأسطول الروسي الذي كان مرابطا في البحر المتوسط، وقد رد القائد الروسي على هذه الطلبات التي طرحها علي بك ردا جميلا، ووعده بأنه سوف يرجع إلى حكومته وإلى الإمبراطورة كاترين بشأنها.
الطريق إلى دمشق*
*""""""""""""""""""""*
*كاترين الثانية إمبراطورة روسيا
ولم يكد محمد أبو الدهب يعود بحملته الظافرة من الحجاز حتى سيره علي بك، على رأس جيش كبير يتألف من أكثر من أربعين ألف جندي ليزحف على الشام، وكان السبب الذي أعلنه علي بك من وراء حملته على الشام هو إيواء عثمان العظم والي الشام (دمشق) لخصوم علي بك وأعدائه وإعدادهم للإغارة على مصر، وأن هذا الوالي يسيء الحكم في بلاد الشام مما جعل السوريين يتذمرون من حكمه.
وقد كلفت هذه الحملة الخزانة المصرية أعباء مالية ضخمة، تحمل تكاليفها الشعب المصري الذي فرضت عليه ضرائب باهظة أثقلت كاهله، وأطلقت صرخاته المكتومة وأناته الحبيسة لتحقيق رغبات جامحة لولاة طامحين في بناء مجد زائف.
وتمكن محمد أبو الدهب من تحقيق انتصارات هائلة، فاستولى على غزة والرملة، ولما اقتربت قواته من بيت المقدس خرج إليه حاكمها وقضاتها وأعيانها ورحبوا بقدوم الحملة المصرية فدخلتها دون قتال، واستسلمت يافا بعد حصار دام شهرين، ثم انضمت قوات الشيخ ضاهر إلى القوات المصرية ففتحوا صيدا، ولم يبق أمامهم سوى دمشق، والتقى الجيشان الحليفان بالجيش العثماني الذي لم يستطع المواجهة والصمود ولقي هزيمة كبيرة، ودخل محمد أبو الدهب دمشق في (22 صفر 1185 هـ = 6 يونيو 1771 م).
انهيار الحكم
"""""""""""""
وفي الوقت الذي كان فيه علي بك الكبير يحتفل بهذا النصر الكبير، وتزينت القاهرة لهذه المناسبة أحسن زينة، كان محمد أبو الدهب يتوقف عن الزحف ويستعد للرجوع إلى القاهرة، ولا يُعرف السبب المتيقن وراء هذا التحول المفاجئ، هل هو السأم من القتال أم الرغبة في السيطرة على ملك مصر باعتباره صاحب فضل في التمكين والسيطرة لعلي بك الكبير، أم هو نجاح الدولة العثمانية في استمالة أبي الدهب وإغرائه بحكم مصر إذا خرج على سيده؟.
لكن يجب أن ندرك أنه في هذه الأثناء استصدر السلطان العثماني فتوى من قاضي القضاة والمفتي الأعظم باعتبار علي بك ورجاله وحلفائه وأنصاره بغاة خارجين على الدولة يجب قتلهم أينما وجدوا، وزاد من تأثير هذه الفتوى اتصال علي بك الكبير بروسيا، وهي دولة مسيحية في حالة حرب مع دولة الخلافة العثمانية.
وعلى أية حال فقد عاد أبو الدهب سريعا إلى مصر، وسحب في طريق عودته جميع الحاميات التي كان قد أقامها في البلاد المفتوحة، وبدأ يحارب سيده، ولا يلتزم بقراراته، وتأكد علي بك من عدم ولاء أبي الدهب له بعد رفضه عدم العودة إلى فلسطين، وعجز عن اتخاذ قرار صارم ضد تابعه الذي خرج عليه، ولم يعد هناك مفر من الصدام بين الرجلين، وانتهت الغلبة فيه لأبي الدهب، واضطر علي بك الكبير إلى مغادرة القاهرة والالتجاء إلى صديقه ضاهر العمر ومعه ثروته الضخمة وسبعة آلاف من فرسانه ومشاته، وبدأ في تنظيم قواته والاتصال بقائد الأسطول الروسي الذي راح يمنيه بقرب وصول المساعدات، لكن هذه الوعود تمخضت عن ثلاثة مدافع وبضعة ضباط وعدد من البنادق.
تعجل علي بك العودة إلى مصر على غير رغبة ضاهر العمر، الذي نصحه بالتريث والتمهل، حتى إذا وصل إلى الصالحية بالشرقية، التقى بجيش أبي الدهب في (15 من صفر 1187 هـ = 26 أبريل 1773 م) في معركة كان النصر فيها حليف الأخير، وأصيب علي بك في هذه المعركة بجراح، ونقل إلى القاهرة، حيث قدم له مملوكه أبو الدهب الرعاية الطبية، لكن ذلك لم يغن عن الأمر شيئا فلقي ربه في (25 صفر 1187 هـ = 8 مايو 1773 م).
علي بك في الميزان
"""""""""""""""""""""""
وصف المؤرخون علي بك الكبير بأنه كان شديد المراس عظيم الهمة، قوي الشكيمة لا يميل إلى الهزل ولا إلى المزاح، معتدا بنفسه يطالع كتب التاريخ، وأنه سلك في بداية أمره مع خصومه سياسة عنيفة لا تعرف الرحمة والشفقة، لكنه بعد أن استتب له الأمر في البلاد جعل من مصر بلدا آمنا ينعم بالرخاء والسلام.
وقد أشاد الجبرتي بإصلاحات علي بك وإنشاءاته وعمائره، حيث أصلح قلاع الإسكندرية ودمياط وزاد في تحصينها، وجدد مسجد السيد البدوي، وأقام على ضريحه قبة عظيمة ومنارتين كبيرتين، وغير ذلك من شؤون العمارة التي لا تزال شاهدة على جهوده في هذا الميدان.
ويرى بعض المؤرخين أن علي بك الكبير لم يكن يسعى إلى فصل مصر عن الدولة العثمانية، وأنه كان حريصا على إظهار الطاعة للسلطان، وأن تكون تحركاته بفرمانات سلطانية، كما حرص على استمرار الخطبة للسلطان العثماني باعتباره سلطان بلاد المسلمين بما فيها مصر، ولعله كان يستهدف بحركته أن تكون له مقاليد الأمور في مصر تحت مظلة الدولة العثمانية.*

----------


## دعاء الكروان

*[grade="00008B FFA500 008000 FF0000 008080"]الشخصية الجديدة:-
فيلسوف و رياضي إغريقي (يوناني) عاش في القرن السادس قبل الميلاد ... كان واسع الترحال والتجوال فى كل أنحاء العالم ... ممامكنه من تعلم علم الرياضيات من كافة الحضارات ....أهتم أهتماما كبيرا بالرياضيات وخصوصا بالأرقام وقدس الرقم عشرة لانه يمثل الكمال كما اهتم بالموسيقى وقال ان الكون يتألف من التمازج بين العدد والنغم.
يعرف بأنه "أبو الأعداد", وكان له نظرية فى الهندسة كبيرة درسنها جمعياً فى المرحلة الثانويه ... فمن هو صاحب نظرية .......؟؟؟[/grade]*

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم..


ههههههه بالعنية يعني .. بس الحمد لله طلعت شطورة  اهو  ::hop::  

الله يبارك فيكِ..


الشخصية هي ..


العالم فيثاغورس ..

فيثاغورث أو بيتاغوراس الساموسي هو فيلسوف ورياضاتي إغريقي (يوناني) عاش في القرن السادس قبل الميلاد، وتنسب إليه مبرهنة فيثاغورث.

تحاك حول شخصية بيتاغوراس العديد من الروايات والأساطير ويصعب التحقق منها حيث يروى أن بيتاغوراس الساموسي ولد في جزيرة ساموس على الساحل اليوناني. في شبابه قام برحلة إلى بلاد ما بين النهرين (العراق في يومنا هذا) وأقام في منف بمصر 10 سنوات ثم بالإسكندرية، حيث تابع دراسته هناك. وبعد 20 سنة من الترحال والدراسة تمكن بيتاغوراس من تعلم كل ما هو معروف في الرياضيات من مختلف الحضارات المعروفة آنذاك. لكن حالما عاد بيتاغورث إلى مسقط رأسه اضطر للفرار منه وذلك لمعارضته للدكتاتور بوليكراتس في ما يخص الإصلاحات الاجتماعية. في حوالي 523 ق.م استقر بيتاغورث في جنوب إيطاليا في جزيرة كرونوس حيث تعرف على شخص يدعى ميلان وكان من أغنياء الجزيرة فقام ميلان بمساعدة بيتاغوراس ماديا. في هذه الأثناء ذاع صيت بيتاغوراس واشتهر إلا أن ميلان كان أشهر منه آنذاك حيث كان عظيم الجثة، وحقق 12 فوزا في الألعاب الأولمبية، الشيء الذي كان رقما قياسيا آنذاك. كان ميلان مولعا بالفلسفة والرياضيات بالإضافة للرياضة، وبسبب ولعه هذا وضع قسما من بيته في تصرف بيتاغورس كان يكفي لافتتاح مدرسة.

اهتم اهتماما كبيرا بالرياضيات وخصوصا بالأرقام وقدس الرقم عشرة لأنه يمثل الكمال كما اهتم بالموسيقى وقال أن الكون يتألف من التمازج بين العدد والنغم.

أجبر فيثاغورث أتباعه من دارسي الهندسة على عدة أمور قال أنه نقلها عن كهنة منف (بمصر) المزاولين للهندسة:

ارتداء الملابس البيضاء 
التأمل في أوقات محددة. 
الامتناع عن أكل اللحوم 
الامتناع عن أكل الفول. 
يعتقد فيثاغورس و تلاميذه أن كل شيء مرتبط بالرياضيات و بالتالي يمكن التنبؤ بكل شيء و قياسه بشكل حلقات إيقاعية .

استطاع فيثاغورس اثبات نظريته ((مبرهنة فيثاغورس)) في الرياضيات والتي تقول: (في مثلث قائم الزاوية، مربع طول الوتر يساوي مجموع مربعي طولي الضلعين المحاذيين للزاوية القائمة)، عن طريق حسابه لمساحة المربعات التي تقابل كل ضلع من أضلاع المثلث قائم الزاوية. وقد استفاد الكثير من المهندسين في عصرنا الحاضر من هذه النظرية في عملية بناء الأراضي. ((لمعرفة المزيد حول هذه النظرية انتقل إلى (مبرهنة فيثاغورس).))

بارك الله فيكِ..

----------


## دعاء الكروان

السلام عليكم
وبالتأكيد الإجابة صحيحة .... بارك الله فيكِ ياemerald
وهذه هديتى لكى ...هذا الحديث الشريف
()*(وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم:"سبق المفردون" قالوا يارسول الله: من المفردون؟ قال:" الذاكرون الله كثيراً والذاكرات")*().

----------


## دعاء الكروان

الشخصية الجديدة
زعيم مصرى كبير ولد سنة( 1274هـ =1859م) في قرية إبيانة التابعة لمديرية الغربية، وكان والده رئيس مشيخة القرية ...تولى عدة مناصب  وحيز بحب الشعب المصرى وأصبح وأصبح بيته بيت الأمة وزجته هى أم المصريين ... وكان المحرض الأول وبسببه قامت ثورة 1919 ...فمن هوووووووووووو  زعيم الأمة ؟؟؟

----------


## قلب مصر

أهلا يا دعاء   :f: 
فين الناس اللى بتحل المسابقة
طب الحق انا وأحل بقى

طبعا هو زعيم الأمة سعد زغلول وزوجته الفاضلة صفية زغلول
تحياتي ليك دعاء على مجهودك الجميل
وفى انتظار الفقرة المتحدثة عن زعيم الأمة


وياريت تعلنى نتيجة المسابقة حتى أخر مارس ومن حصل على أكبر قدر من النقاط 
لأن الفائز الأول والثاني لهم تقييم على مجهودهم في حل المسابقة

تحياتي  :M (32):

----------


## دعاء الكروان

*السلام عليكم 
اهلاً بكِ ياأختى الفاضلة (قلب مصر)
[grade="FF1493 FFA500 32CD32 00BFFF FF7F50"]@@@كل سنة وأنتِ طيبة@@@[/grade]بالنسبة للناس .... انا لا اعرف اين هما ... ورغم أن السؤال سهل جداً
والشخصية معروفة وتتحدث عن نفسها 
وبالتأكيد إجابتك صحيحة بارك الله فيك
وتستحقى الجائزة ...()(عَنْ أبي العباس عبد اللَّه بن عباس بن عبد المطلب رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ عَنْ رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم فيما يروى عَنْ ربه تَبَارَك وَتَعَالَى قالإن اللَّه تعالى كتب الحسنات والسيئات، ثم بين ذلك، فمن هم بحسنة فلم يعملها كتبها اللَّه تعالى عنده حسنة كاملة، وإن هم بها فعملها كتبها اللَّه عشر حسنات إِلَي سبعمائة ضعف إِلَي أضعاف كثيرة، وإن هم بسيئة فلم يعملها كتبها اللَّه عنده حسنة كاملة، وإن هم بها فعملها كتبها اللَّه سيئة واحدة)مُتَّفّقٌ عَلَيْهِ.
$][أسال الله أن ينفعك بهذا الحديث الشريف وتكونى من اهله][$*

----------


## دعاء الكروان

@@@ سعد زغلول@@@
- ولد سعد في (ذي الحجة 1274هـ = يوليو 1859م) في قرية إبيانة التابعة لمديرية الغربية، وكان والده رئيس مشيخة القرية، وتوفي وعمر سعد خمس سنوات فنشأ يتيما هو وأخوه أحمد فتحي زغلول.

- تلقى تعليمه في كتاب القرية فحفظ القرآن الكريم، ثم رحل إلى القاهرة سنة (1290هـ= 1873م) والتحق بالأزهر، وألف أثناء دراسته كتابا صغيرا في فقه الشافعية، وتأثر أثناء هذه الفترة بالشيخ جمال الدين الأفغاني والإمام محمد عبده؛ إذ كان صديقا له رغم العشر سنوات التي كانت تفصل بينهما في العمر.

- شارك سعد في الثورة العرابية فتعرض للاضطهاد، ورفصل من عمله، فاشتغل بالمحاماة وذاع صيته بها حتى صار من أعلامها المعروفين.

- كان له نشاط بارز في الحياة السياسية المصرية، وربطته بعض العلاقات بزعماء مصر، واللورد كرومر -المعتمد السامي البريطاني في مصر-.

- اختير سعد ناظرا (وزيرا) للمعارف في (شوال 1324هـ = نوفمبر 1906م) فكانت له إسهامات وبصمات واضحة في العملية التعليمية.

- وفي (صفر 1328هـ = فبراير 1910م) عين ناظرا للحقانية (أي وزيرا للعدل)، وعندما كان وكيلا للجمعية التشريعية كان معارضا بارزا للسياسة الإنجليزية.

- برز سعد زغلول كزعيم للأمة المصرية مع انتهاء الحرب العالمية الأولى، إذ طالب بتشكيل وفد من المصريين لحضور مؤتمر الصلح، فرفضت سلطات الاحتلال البريطاني ذلك واعتقلته ونفته إلى خارج البلاد وكان ذلك سببا في إشعال ثورة 1919 في (جمادى الآخرة 1337هـ= مارس 1919م) التي تعد أول ثورة شعبية بعد الحرب العالمية الأولى.

- أجبرت الثورة الشعبية الاحتلال الإنجليزي على الإفراج عن سعد وصحبه، ثم جرت انتخابات تشريعية فاز فيها مرشحو سعد بغالبية مقاعد البرلمان، وشكل سعد الوزارة التي تعد أول وزارة شعبية في مصر.

- وتوالت أدوار سعد في الحياة السياسية المصرية، وتعمقت زعامته للشعب المصري رغم تعرضه لمحاولة اغتيال من منافسيه. 

- توفي سعد زغلول في (22 صفر 1346هـ = 23 أغسطس 1927م) وكان يوم وفاته يوما مشهودا، وبني له ضريح أسموه ضريح سعد. 

أحمد فتحي زغلول 

- أحمد فتحي زغلول هو الشقيق الأصغر للزعيم المصري سعد زغلول، وكان أحمد فتحي من رجال القانون والقضاء، ورواد الترجمة في مصر، بجانب اهتماماته السياسية والتعليمية والصحفية. 

- ولد في (رمضان 1279هـ = فبراير 1863م) بقرية إبيانة التابعة لمديرية الغربية، وكان اسمه فتح الله صبري.

- شارك في الثورة العرابية وكان من خطباء هذه الثورة، وعندما فشلت واحتل الإنجليز مصر رفت من المدرسة بقرار من وزير المعارف، فقام بتغيير اسمه والتحق بمدرسة الألسن عام (1301هـ = 1883م)، وسافر في تلك السنة لدراسة القانون في أوربا، وعاد في سنة (1305هـ = 1887م) حيث عين في القضاء وتدرج في مناصبه حتى أصبح رئيسا لمحكمة مصر.

- ربطت أحمد فتحي زغلول علاقة قوية باللورد كرومر -المعتمد السامي البريطاني في مصر- وشارك كقاض في محكمة دنشواي سنة (1324هـ = 1906م) التي قضت بإعدام عدد من الفلاحين أمام أهليهم؛ وهو ما هز الوجدان الشعبي المصري، وكان هو الذي صاغ حيثيات الحكم، وكان لهذه الحادثة المؤلمة أثرها القاتم على تاريخه وسيرته وأعماله، وإذا ذكر اسمه اقترن بما ارتكبه في دنشواي.

- لم تكن تربطه علاقة جيدة بأخيه سعد، ترجع إلى عوامل الغيرة والتنافس، وكان يرى أن أخاه سبب في الحيلولة دون ترقيه إلى الوزارة، وكان يعتقد أنه يتمتع بمواهب وقدرات تفوق سعدا، وقد أورد سعد في مذكراته جانبا من شخصية أخيه.

- كان أحمد فتحي زغلول من رواد حركة الترجمة في مصر، وكان يرى أن حركة الترجمة تسبق حركة التأليف في نهضة الأمة المصرية، وكان يتقن اللغتين الإنجليزية والفرنسية بجانب امتلاكه ناصية اللغة العربية.

- ومن أعماله الكبرى في الترجمة "سر تقدم الإنجليز السكسون" لادمون ديمولان، و"سر تطور الأمم "لجوستاف لوبون، و"روح الاجتماع" لجوستاف لوبون، و"أصول الشرائع" لجيرمي نبتام، إضافة إلى تأليفه لبعض الكتب مثل "المحاماة" و"شرح القانون المدني" و"الآثار الفتحية".

- ساهم مع أحمد لطفي السيد في إنشاء جريدة "الجريدة"، وكان عضوا مؤسسا في "الجمعية الخيرية الإسلامية، وساهم في وضع نظم المعاهد الدينية الأزهرية.

توفي في (29 من ربيع أول 1332هـ= 27 من مارس 1914م) عن 51 عاما.

----------


## دعاء الكروان

*[grade="4B0082 FF1493 FFA500 008000 FF4500"]الشخصية الجديدة
مصلح كبير وشيخ جليل نشأت على يدية حركة للإصلاح امتد اثرها فى بلادالهوسا والفولاني بين شمال نيجيريا وما يعرف اليوم بـ ( تشاد) وأدت إلى قيام دولة إسلامية على امتداد ما يقارب قرنا من الزمن ، بين أوائل القرن التاسع عشر وأوائل القرن العشرين. وهي الحركة التي كان لمؤسسها الأثر الحاسم في إرساء دعائم الدعوة في تلك المنطقة ، بل في القارة الإفريقية بكاملها. وقد ترك الشيخ أكثر من 150 عملاً فكرياً وفقهياً
ولد عامعام 1168 هـ فى قرية (تغل) بمنطقة (غوبر) إحدى مناطق بلاد (الهوسا).وتوفى سنة 1817 هـ
فمن هوووووووووو شيخنا الفاضل (رحمة الله عليه)[/grade]*

----------


## قلب مصر

أهلا يا دعاء 
حل المسابقة
الشيخ "عثمان دان فوديو"

وفي انتظار مشاركتك الجميلة عن الشخصية
والف شكر ليكي على الحديث الشريف جايزة الحلقة الماضية 
بارك الله فيكي

*** وفي انتظار ايضا إعلان النتيجة حتى نهاية شهر مارس حتى يتسنى تقييم المشاركين الأوائل بها

----------


## دعاء الكروان

السلام عليكم
أخت الفاضلة ...(قلب مصر) ... كل سنة وأنتِ طيبة
وإجابة صحيحة ... جزاكِ الله خيرً
وهذه جائزتك...(اللَّهُمَّ إني أسألك نعيما لا يبيد وقرة عين لا تنفد ومرافقة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في أعلى جنة الخلدلأختى قلب مصر).ولكل من يقرأ الدعاء
آمين يارب العالمين .

----------


## دعاء الكروان

*[grade="000000 FFA500 A0522D 00BFFF B22222"]][(الشيخ عثمان دان فوديو)][
في تاريخ القارة السمراء لم ينقطع ظهور حركات الإصلاح التي كانت تسعى إلى بناء مشروعات للنهضة على أساس من الدين، وإذا ذكرت حركات الإصلاح الدينية في أفريقيا (قارة الإسلام) فسيأتي في مقدمتها علي الإطلاق حركة الشيخ "عثمان دان فوديو" التي نمت في بلاد الهوسا والفولاني بين شمال نيجيريا وما يعرف الآن بـ "تشاد" وأدت إلى قيام دولة إسلامية على امتداد ما يقارب القرن من الزمن بين بدايات القرن التاسع عشر وبدايات القرن العشرين. وهي الحركة التي كان لمؤسسها الأثر الحاسم في إرساء الدعوة الإسلامية في تلك المنطقة، بل على امتداد القارة الأفريقية بكاملها. 

النشأة.. في بيئة علم 

ولد الشيخ "عثمان بن محمد فودي" على الأرجح يوم الأحد في آخر يوم من صفر عام 1168 للهجرة الموافق 15 ديسمبر (كانون الثاني) من عام 1754. واسم فودي الذي اشتهر به والده يعني بلغة الفولانيين الفقيه. وكانت ولادته في قرية "تغل" في منطقة "غوبر" من تلك البلاد التي تعرف ببلاد "الهوسا". 

نشأ "الشيخ عثمان" في حجر والدين صالحين كان لهما الفضل الكبير في توجيهه إلى العلم والدين الذي أولع به منذ أن عرف الحلم، ففتح الله عليه الفتوحات الغيبية وأضاء قلبه بالإيمان فأدرك ما يعانيه شعبه من مآس وفتن نتيجة سيادة الأفكار الخاطئة وآثار الجاهلية الخبيثة؛ فعمل بوعي وتصميم على تغيير هذا الواقع، ففتح الله على يديه بلادا واسعة وشعوبا كثيرة، وأسس حركته التي ما زالت آثارها باقية إلى وقتنا الحالي. 

وكان الشيخ عثمان يفتخر في كثير من المناسبات ببداية تتلمذه على يدي والدته "حواء" وجدته "رقية"، وهو ما يعطينا دون أدنى شك فكرة عن المستوى العلمي الذي كانت عليه عائلته، وخاصة النساء حيث كنّ على مستوى عال من العلم والمعرفة. 

أما أهم أساتذته على الإطلاق فقد كان الشيخ "جبريل" الذي قام بواجبه تجاه تلميذه مرتين: الأولى عندما قدم للشيخ علوما مفيدة ساهمت في تكوين شخصيته العلمية والسياسية، والثانية عندما كان أول من بايعه على الجهاد في سبيل نشر الإسلام في تلك المنطقة، واعترف له بالولاية وعقد له الراية. وفي المقابل لم يكن "الشيخ" أقل سموا من معلمه؛ فقد كان يردد بشكل دائم هذا البيت من الشعر: 

 إن قيل فيَّ بحسن الظن ما قيلَ فموجة أنا من أمواج جبريلا 

الدعوة في عالم الوثنية 

 في وسط ظروف تسودها الأفكار والعادات والتقاليد الجاهلية بدأ الشيخ عثمان بن فودي عمله الشاق والصعب في الدعوة إلى الله، حيث كان يحكم المجتمع مجموعة من الملوك والأمراء الذين يتطاحنون على حق السيادة ويتنازعون على الأرض والأرزاق واستعباد الناس، فقد عرفت أفريقيا جنوب الصحراء عصرا من عصور الملكية المطلقة، وتطاحنا أودى بحياة الكثير من أبنائها، وضمن سيادة الأفكار القبلية التي لا مجال معها للوحدة بين القبائل دون غالب ومغلوب، بحيث تستمر حلقات التنافس القبلي دون توقف مع ما يرافق ذلك من سيادة للعقلية الحربية التي تضع شرائح كبيرة من المجتمع في دائرة الاستضعاف، إضافة إلى أن الوضع القبلي هذا لم يستطع أن يفرز حالة وحدوية تستطيع أن توحد منطقة بكاملها تحت راية واحدة ولغة واحدة وأهداف واحدة، وبالتالي إنتاج حالة أكثر تقدما مما كان موجودا سابقا، وكان هؤلاء الملوك على ديانات وثنية متخلفة ما زالت بقاياها قائمة حتى أيامنا هذه عبر ما يسمى بالديانات الأرواحية التقليدية. 

 فمن العادات التي كانت سائدة على سبيل المثال أنه كان لهؤلاء الملوك والسلاطين أماكن خاصة يؤمنون بضرورة تقديم الأضاحي لها مثل الغابات والصخور الكبيرة والبحر، وكانت هذه الأضاحي دائما من الصنف البشري، وكانوا يؤمنون بأن هذه العادات هي مبعث قوتهم فإذا أبطلوها ضعفت شوكتهم وقلت أرزاقهم، كما كانوا يؤمنون بأن الحكم السياسي هو استمرار لإرادة الأسلاف الذين يستمرون على تواصل مع الملك الذي يستمد قوته في فرض إرادته على الناس من خلال ادعائه الاتصال مع هؤلاء الأسلاف؛ الأمر الذي يبرر حكما مطلقا لا مجال للانفلات منه. 

 رغم أن الإسلام كان قد بدأ التغلغل إلى المنطقة منذ عدة مئات من السنين فإنه كان تغلغلا سلميا بطيئا، حيث برز نوع من وعاظ السلاطين الذين يستعملون الإسلام للدعاء للسلاطين وتبرير تصرفاتهم والاكتفاء بلعب الدور الذي كان يقوم به السحرة والمشعوذون قبل الإسلام، ولكن بشكل يبدو ذا طابع إسلامي من ناحية ممارسة بعض العبادات وقراءة القرآن الكريم وتقبل العطاءات باعتبار ذلك وسيلة لبلوغ الحوائج. ولعل بعض هؤلاء كان يجد في بعض الطرق الصوفية مصادر دعم لطريقته المشوهة. 

مرحلة الجهاد القولي 

في مثل هذه الظروف بدأ الشيخ ابن فودي عمله، حيث أخذ على عاتقه مهمة تحرير شعبه من سيادة الأفكار الجاهلية المتخلفة ومن سيطرة السلاطين الجبابرة؛ الأمر الذي أفضى إلى إقامة دولة إسلامية استمرت أكثر من مائة سنة في تلك البلاد البعيدة عن مركز الدولة الإسلامية ودون أي تدخل خارجي. 

وقد بدأ "الشيخ" مهمته في شكل دعوى وهو ما أسماه في أدبياته "الجهاد القولي". وقد كانت مرحلة للدعوة والإرشاد ورفع المستوى التعليمي العام ومستوى الوعي الاجتماعي العام، حيث أرسل رسائل إلى كل فئات المجتمع يدعوها إلى الله، موضحا أهمية الإسلام في إحياء الأمة وخلاصها من مشاكلها الواقعية التي تعيشها. 

وقد ركز عثمان بن فودي في أسلوبه من خلال هذه المرحلة على استخدام عنصرين مهمين: أولهما التركيز على موضوع المرأة في النموذج الإسلامي والفرق بينه وبين المرأة في النموذج الجاهلي المتخلف، وقد ساهم الكثير من السيدات المسلمات في حركة النهوض التي قادها الشيخ عثمان، كما شكلت هذه القضية تحديا كبيرا للأفكار السائدة من خلال دعوة المرأة إلى التحرر من الاستعباد الحقيقي الذي تعيشه في ظل الوضع السائد. 

كما اعتمد على استخدام الشعر والموشحات الدينية بالطريقة الشعبية المعروفة في تلك البلاد والمحببة إلى القلوب. وقد كان الشيخ مبدعا في تأليف كمية كبيرة من القصائد والموشحات ذات المضمون الأخلاقي والعلمي والإرشادي راق باللغات المحلية. وقد كانت هذه القصائد تنتشر مثل النار في الهشيم تنتقل من ألسنة الدعاة إلى ألسنة العامة. وما زال الكثير منها محفوظا حتى الآن، خاصة إذا علمنا أن الثقافة الأفريقية هي ثقافة حفظ وليست ثقافة تسجيل. 

وقد استمرت هذه المرحلة من عام 1774 حتى 1803 أي حوالي 30 سنة من الدعوة والبناء الدقيق لحركة الدعاة والمبلغين والتحدي الأخلاقي والفكري والاجتماعي للمجتمع القائم ولكن دون المواجهة المباشرة، بل عرف عنه في تلك المرحلة تشديده على الدعاة بعدم الدخول بأي صدام مع القوى المسيطرة. وقد ألف في هذه المرحلة الكثير من المؤلفات الهادفة والدراسات القيمة. وكان يتنقل بين المدن والقرى بنفسه يبث أفكاره. وانتهت هذه المرحلة بتأسيس المجموعة الأساسية من الحواريين والأتباع أو من أسماهم بالطلبة بهدف نشر الصورة الجلية للإسلام وبهدف تقديم النموذج الأرقى للدين القويم وفضح علماء السوء الذين كانوا يرون الواقع المنكر فلا يعملون على تغييره بأي شكل من أشكال التغيير المتاحة. 

بناء الدولة المسلمة 

وبالفعل جاء الرد قويا على ممارسات الشيخ، حيث بدأ المواطنون يعلنون رفضهم للأوامر التي تتنافى مع تعاليم الإسلام، خاصة في أوساط الشباب الذين يعتبرون القوة الضاربة في أي قتال يدور بسبب السرقة والتعدي ونهب المحاصيل أو الثروات الحيوانية، كذلك فالفتيات بدأن يرفضن ما يؤمرن به إذا كان منافيا لأحكام الدين الحنيف، مما دفع ملك المنطقة للمطالبة بمغادرة "الشيخ" خوفا منه على سحب البساط من تحت قدميه، غير أن "الشيخ" كان قد اتخذ بالفعل قراره بالهجرة مع كل مجموعته وأصدر فتوى بذلك أذيعت في مختلف الأمصار. وما إن انتقلت الأخبار إلى المدن المجاورة حتى تجمع المؤمنون من كافة أنحاء البلاد يبنون أول مجتمعاتهم القائم على الحكم الإسلامي. 

واستمرت هذه المرحلة إلى عام 1808، وكانت ولا شك مرحلة توطيد دعائم الحكم الإسلامي حيث وضع نظاما إداريا متقدما يراعي النظم الإسلامية، ووحد البلاد تحت راية واحدة، وجعل اللغة العربية لغة الدولة الرسمية، واستمرت هذه الدولة حوالي مائة سنة حتى دخول الاستعمار البريطاني إلى تلك المنطقة، حين قرر الملك الآنف الذكر أن يجهز جيشا لمقاتلة المجموعة المؤمنة فالتقى الجيشان وانتهت المعركة بنصر جيش المسلمين فكانت هذه المعركة جولة حاسمة انهار على إثرها الكثير من الجيوش والممالك الصغيرة، منها بالقتال، ومنها بالتهديد. وفي هذه المرحلة التي تعرف بمرحلة الجهاد المسلح، تمت الخطوة الحاسمة التي لم يكن بالإمكان أن يستقيم الوضع دونها ألا وهي مبايعة الشيخ قائدا وإماما على سنة الله ورسوله. 

خصوصية حركة ابن فوديو 

 استطاع الشيخ أن يدعو إلى التغيير وإقامة حكم الله في الأرض على طريقة الشيخ الولي المعروفة عند الطرق الصوفية، ولكنه أبدع في تحويلها إلى حركة إيجابية قادرة على استنهاض الطاقات الكامنة داخل الأمة عبر إحياء روح الجهاد والاستشهاد بعد أن كانت تعرف بعزوفها عن التدخل المباشر في قضايا الحكم والدولة. والمعروف أن الشيخ عثمان كان من أتباع الطريقة القادرية التي تنتمي إلى الصوفي الشهير "عبد القادر الجيلاني". وقد اعتمد في حركته على مبدأ الولاية المكتسبة بالعلم والخبرة والمعززة بالمبايعة من قبل العلماء ووجوه الأمة والمرتكزة على اطمئنان الجمهور المتواصل مع قيادته بشكل دائم.  

 كما لم ينتحل الشيخ أية دعوة خاصة على الطريقة الفاطمية أو المهدوية، بل استمر بالدعوة إلى المنابع الأصيلة للفكر الإسلامي بل إنه خاض مجموعة من النقاشات مع أنصاره خاصة يدعوهم فيها إلى عدم نسبة الصفة المهدية إليه وإلى حركته. فقد كانت حركته تعبيرا عن تطور الظروف المحلية التي استشعرت إمكانية النهوض والتطور نتيجة احتكاكها وتعرفها على الدعوة الإسلامية بصورتها الصحيحة، وبالتالي لم يعرف عنها الانتماء إلى أي من الاتجاهات التي كان يضج بها المجتمع الإسلامي . كما أنها لم تكن كمثيلاتها من الحركات الأفريقية حيث كان التمسك فيها بالإسلام تعبيرا عن ردة فعل على الغزو الاستعماري الأوروبي الذي جاء ليؤسس نموذجا حضاريا غريبا ومنافيا للطبيعة الأفريقية التقليدية. 

وجوه عديدة وشخصية واحدة 

 قد كانت شخصية الشيخ متعددة المواهب، فقد كان شخصية علمية فذة وهو ما يظهر بسهولة حين نرى التراث العلمي الضخم الذي يقدم مباحث فقهية معقدة يتناول فيها المؤلف الأبحاث بشكل اجتهادي عميق ينم عن فقيه فذ وعالم فريد وعارف رباني لا ينشد إلا هداية المجتمع إلى شاطئ الأمان. وقد ترك "الشيخ عثمان بن فودي" أكثر من 150 عملا فكريا وفقهيا، معظمها حتى الآن بحاجة إلى تحقيق وطباعة وترجمة تسمح بالاستفادة منها والتعرف عليها بالشكل الذي يستحق (طالع قائمة بأهم مؤلفات الشيخ ابن فوديو). إضافة إلى هذا، فإن الشيخ كان رجل ميدان وحركة وتخطيط إستراتيجي سليم، تنقل في كل مكان من أجل نشر الدعوة وهيأ تلاميذه كهيئة أركان قادرة على الحوار والنقاش والدعوة النظرية، في الوقت الذي هي فيه قادرة على الانتقال للهجرة والجهاد والمقارعة، بما في ذلك إدارة اللعبة السياسية وتهيئة الجيوش والتخطيط للمعارك ثم النزول في صفوفها الأمامية. 

كما اتصف"الشيخ" بصفات شخصية قيادية وعلمية فذة، فقد كان شديد التواضع أمام بسطاء الناس وخاصة أمام أساتذته ومعلميه، وقد وصفه العالم والمؤرخ النيجيري "محمد بلو": "إنه كان خطيبا بليغا وشاعرا فصيحا فاضلا حسن الخلق جميل العشرة كريم الصحبة مقطوعا بولايته وقطبانيته كثير الحياد والشفقة على الخلق، متواضعا يرى نفسه كأقل الحشرات، وقافا عند حدود الشريعة إلفا مألوفا، لقي من التعظيم والمحبة ما لم يعهد حتى كان أحب الناس إلى أنفسهم، يتزاحمون عليه مع طلاقة وحسن خلق وبشاشة وكان حليما رءوفا بالمؤمنين". 

هذا بجانب بعض السمات الغيبية التي دفعت إلى عقد تشابه بين حركة الشيخ عثمان النهضوية وحركة الصدر الأول للدعوة الإسلامية؛ فقد انطلقت الدعوة حين كان الشيخ يناهز الأربعين من عمره وبلغت أوج عزتها بعد 14 عاما من انطلاقتها، كما توفي الشيخ عن عمر يناهز الثالثة والستين، ولعل هذا التقاطع اللطيف أضاف على حركة "الشيخ" بعدا غيبيا عزز من إيمان أصحاب "الشيخ" به، وشدد من ارتباطهم بحركته. 

توفي الشيخ عام 1817 تقريبا، لكنه خلف ذريته الكريمة التي أنجبت الكثير من الرموز الكبيرة في عطائها، وترك وراءه آثارا فكرية واسعة ستشكل الزاد الضروري لأية حركة نهضوية حديثة أو مستقبلية. [/grade]*

----------


## دعاء الكروان

*[grade="FF4500 32CD32 00BFFF FFA500 00008B"]نتيجة المسابقة منذُ بدأت وحتى اليوم ..... 31/مارس /2007
قلب مصر = 3
ليلة عشق = 7
ليدر=2
emerald= 7
بوكى بوكى= 3
MaTR|X= 5
نانيس=2 
وبهذا فهووووووووووووووو تعادل بين .... ليلة عشق وemerald
ولعل شخصية اليوم وهو الاخير لهذا الشهر تكون الفيصل بين الاختين الفاضلتين ؟؟؟[/grade]*

----------


## دعاء الكروان

*الشخصية الجديدة
"""""""
سيدة من البيت النبوى الشريف ... هى حفيدة الامام على كرم الله وجه ولدت عام 145 هـ وتوفيت عام 280 هـ ... تميزت رضى الله عنها بالعلم الغزير وحسن الاخلاق ... فمن هى .... العلم  وكريمة الدارين ؟؟؟*

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..

الشخصية هي سكينة بنت الحسين بن علي رضي الله عنهم جميعا ..

شكرا لكِ يا دعاء على المسابقة .. ننتظر الجزء الثاني منها بفارغ الصبر..

بارك الله فيكِ.

----------


## دعاء الكروان

> السلام عليكم ..
> 
> الشخصية هي سكينة بنت الحسين بن علي رضي الله عنهم جميعا ..
> 
> شكرا لكِ يا دعاء على المسابقة .. ننتظر الجزء الثاني منها بفارغ الصبر..
> 
> بارك الله فيكِ.


*وبارك الله فيكِ ياemerald ....أنا لم اقصد حفيدة الأمام على مباشرةً ولكن ينتهى نسبها إلى الامام على ... وسميت بكريمة الدارين لزواجها من اسحاق المؤتمن ... كما لها هنا فى القاهرة جامع كبير بإسمها وعلى اسمها.فهى ليست السيدة سكينة ولكنها السيدة 
....؟؟؟*

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..

انا اكتشف اني حليت غلط وجيت اصحح .. بس لقيتك اكتشفتي اني انا حليت غلط هههههههههههههه معليش التاريخ عمل معايا المشكلة .. 

الاجابة الان هيا   السيدة نفيسة ابنة الإمام الحسن الأنور بن زيد الأبلج ابن الإمام الحسن ابن الإمام علي بن أبي طالب 

معليش يا دعاء .. حصلت معايا لخبطة .. 

بس ان شاء اللاجابة  تكون الاجابة صحيحة ..

بارك الله فيكِ.

----------


## دعاء الكروان

> السلام عليكم ..
> 
> انا اكتشف اني حليت غلط وجيت اصحح .. بس لقيتك اكتشفتي اني انا حليت غلط هههههههههههههه معليش التاريخ عمل معايا المشكلة .. 
> 
> الاجابة الان هيا   السيدة نفيسة ابنة الإمام الحسن الأنور بن زيد الأبلج ابن الإمام الحسن ابن الإمام علي بن أبي طالب 
> 
> معليش يا دعاء .. حصلت معايا لخبطة .. 
> 
> بس ان شاء اللاجابة  تكون الاجابة صحيحة ..
> ...


*أختى الفاضلة فى كل الأحوال ..... أنت الأن الفائزة  فى المسابقة 
... الف مبروك ...  
وعقبال المرة القادمة
وهذه هديتى لكى ......قال الله تعالي في سورة الفتح :
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم {مُّحَمَّدٌ رَّسُولُ اللَّهِ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ أَشِدَّاء عَلَى الْكُفَّارِ رُحَمَاء بَيْنَهُمْ تَرَاهُمْ رُكَّعًا سُجَّدًا يَبْتَغُونَ فَضْلًا مِّنَ اللَّهِ وَرِضْوَانًا سِيمَاهُمْ فِي وُجُوهِهِم مِّنْ أَثَرِ السُّجُودِ ذَلِكَ مَثَلُهُمْ فِي التَّوْرَاةِ وَمَثَلُهُمْ فِي الْإِنجِيلِ كَزَرْعٍ أَخْرَجَ شَطْأَهُ فَآزَرَهُ فَاسْتَغْلَظَ فَاسْتَوَى عَلَى سُوقِهِ يُعْجِبُ الزُّرَّاعَ لِيَغِيظَ بِهِمُ الْكُفَّارَ وَعَدَ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ مِنْهُم مَّغْفِرَةً وَأَجْرًا عَظِيمًاِ}أية:29
@@@أسأل الله العلى العظيم ...ان تكونى من أهلها وتعملى بها @@@
*

----------


## دعاء الكروان

**·~-.¸¸,.-~*السيدة نفسية*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
هى السيدة "نفيسة" ابنة الإمام الحسن الأنور بن زيد الأبلج ابن الإمام الحسن ابن الإمام علي بن أبي طالب. ولدت عام 
ليوم الأربعاء الحادي عشر من ربيع الأول عام مائة وخمسة وأربعين هجرية، بمكة المكرمة وبقيت بها حتى بلغت خمسة أعوام، درجت فيها محاطة بالعزة والكرامة، حتى صحبها أبوها مع أمها زينب بنت الحسن إلى المدينة المنورة؛ فكانت تذهب إلى المسجد النبوي وتسمع إلى شيوخه، وتتلقى الحديث والفقه من علمائه، حتى حصلت على لقب "نفيسة العلم" قبل أن تصل لسن الزواج، ولما وصلته رغب فيها شباب آل البيت، فكان أبوها يردهم ردًا جميلاً إلى أن أتاها "إسحاق المؤتمن" ابن جعفر الصادق رضي الله عنه، وتزوجا في بيت أبيه، وبزواجهما اجتمع نور الحسن والحسين، وأصبحت السيدة نفيسة كريمة الدارين، وأنجبت لإسحاق ولدًا وبنتًا هما القاسم وأم كلثوم.
      كانت تمضي أكثر وقتها في حرم جدها المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكانت زاهدة دون مبالغة، فلم تكن تقاطع الحياة، وإنما كان هجرها للدنيا واقعًا على كل ما يعوق عن العبادة والتزوّد، وكانت الآخرة نصب عينيها، حتى أنها حفرت قبرها الذي دُفنت فيه بيديها، وكانت تحفظ القرآن وتفسره ويؤمها الناس ليسمعوا تفسيرها، وكانت تدعو الله قائلة: "إلهي يسر لي زيارة قبر خليلك إبراهيم" فاستجاب الله لها، وزارت هي وزوجها "إسحاق المؤتمن" قبر الخليل. ثم رحلا إلى مصر في رمضان عام 193 هجرية في عهد هارون الرشيد، وفي العريش -بأقصى شمال مصر الشرقي- استقبلها أهل مصر بالتكبير والتهليل وخرجت الهوادج والخيول تحوطها وزوجها، حتى نزلا بدار كبير التجار وقتها "جمال الدين عبد الله الجصاص".
وصلت السيدة نفيسة إلى القاهرة يوم السبت 26 رمضان 193 هجرية قبل أن يقدم إليها الإمام الشافعي بخمس سنوات، ونزلت بدار سيدة من المصريين تُدعى "أم هانئ" وكانت دارًا رحيبة، فأخذ يقبل عليها الناس يلتمسون منها العلم، حتى ازدحم وقتها، وكادت تنشغل عما اعتادت عليه من العبادات، فخرجت على الناس قائلة: "إني كنت قد اعتزمت المقام عندكم، غير أني امرأة ضعيفة، وقد تكاثر حولي الناس فشغلوني عن أورادي، وجمع زاد معادي، وقد زاد حنيني إلى روضة جدي المصطفى" ففزع الناس لقولها، وأبوا عليها رحيلها، حتى تدخَّل الوالي "السري بن الحكم" وقال لها: "يا ابنة رسول الله إني كفيل بإزالة ما تشكين منه" ووهبها دارًا واسعة، ثم حدد موعدًا -يومين أسبوعيًا- يزورها الناس فيهما طلبًا للعلم والنصيحة، لتتفرغ هي للعبادة بقية الأسبوع، فرضيت وبقيت.
 وكان الأمراء يعرفون قدرها وقدرتها على توجيه عامة الناس، بل دفعهم للثورة في الحق إن احتاج الأمر، حتى أن أحد الأمراء قبض أعوانه على رجل من العامة ليعذبوه فبينما هو سائر معهم، مرّ بدار السيدة نفيسة فصاح مستجيرًا بها، فدعت له بالخلاص قائلة: "حجب الله عنك أبصار الظالمين" ولما وصل الأعوان بالرجل بين يدي الأمير، قالوا له: إنه مرّ بالسيدة نفيسة فاستجار بها وسألها الدعاء فدعت له بخلاصه، فقال الأمير: "أو بلغ من ظلمي هذا يا رب، إني تائب إليك واستغفرك؛ وصرف الأمير الرجل، ثم جمع ماله وتصدق ببعضه على الفقراء والمساكين".
      ويذكر القرماني في تاريخه ويؤيده في روايته صاحب الغرر وصاحب المستطرف -وهما من رواة التاريخ الثقات - أن السيدة نفيسة -رضي الله عنها- قادت ثورة الناس على ابن طولون لمّا استغاثوا بها من ظلمه، وكتبت ورقة فلما علمت بمرور موكبه خرجت إليه، فلما رآها نزل عن فرسه، فأعطته الرقعة التي كتبتها وفيها: "ملكتم فأسرتم، وقدرتم فقهرتم، وخولتم ففسقتم، وردت إليكم الأرزاق فقطعتم، هذا وقد علمتم أن سهام الأسحار نفاذة غير مخطئة لا سيّما من قلوب أوجعتموها، وأكباد جوعتموها، وأجساد عريتموها، فمحال أن يموت المظلوم ويبقى الظالم، اعملوا ما شئتم فإنَّا إلى الله متظلمون، وسيعلم الذين ظلموا أيّ منقلب ينقلبون"!... يقول القرماني: فعدل من بعدها ابن طولون لوقته!.
هكذا أَحبَّ أهل مصر السيدة "نفيسة وخرجت ألوف الناس تطوف شوارع مصر وتتوسط لدى زوجها ولدى والي المدينة "السري بن الحكم بن يوسف" حتى يتوسط لديها لتقبل البقاء بينهم، ولا تغادرهم إلى حيث نشأت بمدينة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المنورة. 
 ولمَّا وفد الإمام الشافعي -رضي الله عنه- إلى مصر، وتوثقت صلته بالسيدة نفيسة، واعتاد أن يزورها وهو في طريقه إلى حلقات درسه في مسجد الفسطاط، وفي طريق عودته إلى داره، وكان يصلي بها التراويح في مسجدها في شهر رمضان، وكلما ذهب إليها سألها الدعاء، حتى إذا مرض كان يرسل إليها من يُقرئها السلام ويقول لها: "إن ابن عمك الشافعي مريض ويسألك الدعاء". وأوصى الشافعي أن تصلي عليه السيدة نفيسة في جنازته، فمرت الجنازة بدارها، حين وفاته عام 204 هجرية وصلّت عليها إنفاذًا لوصيته.
ولقد توفيت فى شهر رمضان -وهي صائمة- لعام ثمانية ومائتين هجرية،   هي وإن جاء اسمها من عمتها السيدة نفيسة بنت زيد زوجة الخليفة الوليد بن عبد الملك، والمدفونة أيضًا بمصر،إلا أنها عند المساكين ليس لها مثيل!! 
&*رضى الله عنها وارضاها*&*

----------


## دعاء الكروان

الشخصية الجديدة
""""""""""""""""""
هووووووووو كاتب كبير ووزير مرموق كما انه جمع بين العديد من العلوم الأخرى فقد تعلم علوم الحديث النبوى الشريف ،وكذلك فقد كان من أفقه علماء الشيعة، وعقد له في وقت من الأوقات مجلس للإملاء وإلقاء الدرس ... الأ ان أهم اعماله والتى رفعت من قدره هى رسائله الإخوانية والديوانية، ولد سنة [326 هـ = 938م] وتوفى[ 385هـ = 955م]
فمن هو الوزير العالم ... وزير الدوله البويهية؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## قلب مصر

معلش اتأخرت في إعلان النتيجة معاكم
دلوقتي ايميرالد في المركز الأول  ::no1:: 
وليلة عشق في المركز الثاني  ::no2:: 
وماتريكس في المركز الثالث  ::no3:: 

الف الف مبروك للفائزين الثلاثة معنا في المسابقة 
والثلاثة إن شاء الله يحصلوا اليوم على تقييم نتيجة جهودهم في الفوز بالمسابقة

كل الشكر ليكي دعاء على مسابقتك الجميلة
واتمنى مشاركة الجميع في المسابقة

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..

شكرا لك يا قلب مصر.. ومبروك لكل الفائزين ..

والله هي مسابقة رائعة الله يبارك فيكي يا دعاء.


الشخصية الجديدة ..هو .. الصاحب بن عباد.. الوزير العالم 

الصراحة او مرة اعرف عنه .. شكرا يا دعاء.


بارك الله فيكِ..

----------

